# Going Lower on Bilstein



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Bilstein and AWE Tuning’s Performance products have a history of going together. We have trusted Bilstein Coilover kits on our S4, our Time Attack winning Mk5, and our 750hp Porsche 911 Turbos among others, and this week only all Bilstein Coilover kits are 10% off. Click here to see what Bilstein has for your Audi.










To speak directly to a Bilstein Specialist, call 888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected]


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We are now officially half way through our Bilstein pricing event. Don’t miss your chance for killer pricing on Bilstein’s best. See what is available for your Audi, right here.


----------

